
Raspberry Pi maker Premier Farnell to be sold to Datwyler in £792m deal - whiskers
http://www.cityam.com/243242/raspberry-pi-maker-premier-farnell-share-price-to-be-sold-to-datwyler-technical-components-in-792m-deal
======
markokrajnc
Now we will get Raspberry Pi with Swiss quality... :-)

